# why do some TTOC members have W before their number?



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

just because the example in the owners club thread has this on it?

it bugs me, can we all standardise please! 
LOL!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think it's because when you sign up there are 2 options...Web membership being one of them...hence the 'w'.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

it's stands for winker or web member one of the two :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> it's stands for winker or web member one of the two :wink:


It's web but in your case I wouldn't be so sure mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

ahh the "*W*atch my pennies" brigade, LOL


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

thats the one 

also different colour user names


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> it's stands for winker or web member one of the two :wink:


Pml


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

True, we pay £20 less than Premium members not to get the club magazine four times a year.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Both memberships as useless as each other :?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Just ordered my membership, how do I find out my member number?


----------

